# Dec 16 Nor'Easter in New Hampshire



## Muirs Landscape (Nov 13, 2007)

We had the storm friday and another one hit sunday. We got around a foot of snow


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

Pics look great Looks like some good $$ there!! And you're welcome, all we got was a lousy 1.5" of sleet then a crap load of rain:crying:


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Looks like fun, I thought stores like Target contracted out a piece of equipment and plowed out on their own, or at least they do around here. Do you do most of the lot with the backhoe? Must be one heck of a pile!


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

Where is the *loader*? Enjoy. It's not even winter


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

Nice Pics Hope All Went Well !!!!!!!!!


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

now thats some good action pics . i love superduty with the x-blade great combo


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

great pics


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

I'm dis-appointed, I wanted to see you pushing that shopping card sideways at 30 MPH!

But you made up for it with the backhoe pics


----------

